# Heat Tape



## Mvalenz (May 4, 2013)

Can someone give me a link to where I get heat tape. I tried to Google it and I got something else. Same thing with Amazon.


----------



## Birdman (May 5, 2013)

Here are few possible sources. Hope they help.....

http://www.bigappleherp.com/Flex-Watt-Heat-Tape

http://www.herpsupplies.com/subcategory.cfm?id=2&amp;sub=110

http://www.reptilebasics.com/heating

http://market.kingsnake.com/index.php?cat=66


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for putting up the links.


----------



## jrh3 (May 5, 2013)

www.beanfarm.com is where i get mine at and they have the best prices and everything you need there. Connectors and plugs and such.


----------



## Kloned (May 5, 2013)

i get all my heat tape from www.reptilebasics.com same place I get most of my snake racks, he also hooks up the plug for no charge if you request it and super fast shipping


----------



## Mvalenz (May 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 5, 2013)

Just search Flexwatt.


----------



## Bug Trader (May 5, 2013)

I like the new stuff at Reptile Basics. Its better than flexwatt I have alot of experience with both products.


----------



## Mvalenz (May 5, 2013)

Can I place it on the top or side of a container to create even heat throughout the container? I can not place it on the bottom or underneath. Will it melt plastic? I need it for a 20"X12"X12" Rubbermaid tub.


----------



## jrh3 (May 5, 2013)

you have to use a thermostat with it and it wont melt it.


----------



## Mvalenz (May 5, 2013)

Thanks. I think this exactly what I need.


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 9, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I like the new stuff at Reptile Basics. Its better than flexwatt I have alot of experience with both products.


According to their website, their tape _is_ Flexwatt.

http://www.reptilebasics.com/heating


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 9, 2013)

Mvalenz said:


> Can I place it on the top or side of a container to create even heat throughout the container? I can not place it on the bottom or underneath. Will it melt plastic? I need it for a 20"X12"X12" Rubbermaid tub.


Heat rises, so you won't get much benefit out of putting the tape on top of the container. Invertebrate folks use either side or belly heat. Snake, gecko, bearded dragon owners often prefer belly heat, because reptiles need it in order to digest their food.


----------



## Bug Trader (May 9, 2013)

Introvertebrate said:


> According to their website, their tape _is_ Flexwatt.
> 
> http://www.reptilebasics.com/heating


Good eye, well its a much better product than the first editions of flexwatt, I used it for hundreds of reptile units the connectors, cover clips were , the tape eas easily creased and lower watt than the new stuff. It seems like an entirely new product.

Michael


----------



## Kloned (May 9, 2013)

Reptilebasics new stuff is Flexwatt heat tape just made by a different company, and doesn't get anywhere near as hot as the original flexwatt

I like the newer stuff much better  



Bug Trader said:


> Good eye, well its a much better product than the first editions of flexwatt, I used it for hundreds of reptile units the connectors, cover clips were ######, the tape eas easily creased and lower watt than the new stuff. It seems like an entirely new product.
> 
> Michael


----------

